# Poor cats



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just read on RSPCA website that 4 cats bodies have been found in separate Morrisons carrier bags in Nottingham, 3 entire male adults and 1 female that looks as if she might recently have had kittens, they reckon cant have been dead longer than a day when found on 12-11 13
It seems they have come from the same home, poor things, they are having post mortems on them,1 male had a black collar on
How can anyone do such a thing, I am going to keep checking to see if any post mortem results are given
RIP Kitties


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Terrible! To think that there are many families who would love to give these cats loving forever homes. Why just kill and dump them ? So sad 

R.I.P. kitties x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

B*stards


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Its obvious they were all killed on purpose being from the same house, it is terrible also to think how they might have been killed, all the males were un neutered, and the female just had kittens by the look of her,


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Poor babies  I hope the B4stards who did this are found , how the hell can they live with themselves , obviously easily ... Murdering Nutjobs ..

I don't condone violence as a rule , but I wouldn't hesitate punching these Cretins :cursing::cursing:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Barstewards 

I hope that these.scum fogot that they chipped them, 

That way there may be some chance of finding the sick.barstewards


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

welshjet said:


> Barstewards
> 
> I hope that these.scum fogot that they chipped them,
> 
> That way there may be some chance of finding the sick.barstewards


If they are not neutered it's highly unlikely that they have a chip...and they would just say that they rehomed them and the 'new owners' forgot to change the chip details. . Dreadful story.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

This makes me FEEL SICK!!!! How dare they!!!! :crying:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Poor little things - and the kittens! What has happened to the kittens? DOwn the toilet? Dumped? Drowned? Buried?

Oh dear God - this is awful!


----------

